# Fishing in the High Water This Morning



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Rarely do I like to fish the creeks, but today they were raging and fun. There was about 3" of visibility if that. Here is a pretty cool picture, it looks a lot more dramatic and dangerous than it actually was....


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

wow nice catch, I don't see how you didn't feel like you'd be swept away at any point!?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks like fun. Nice catch.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

That is a cool pic!

Nice catch. Couldn't have picked a nicer day!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome pic n catch 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

My feet feel like they're slipping just looking at that pic. Great job!


----------



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

I smell photoshop. Phineous J gets hoganed in prime conditions so its hard to believe he's crushing fish at flood levels. Let's just hope you gave that fish some TLC and handled it properly this time. Nice fish. Tight lines for all the george's!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Yes, Ever since I offended others by not treating the fishy like a human being, i don't even use hooks. They cause too much pain for the poor fish. I just ask the fish politely to jump into my hands. It's part of the reason muddy water isn't an issue...and by the way, I photoshopped those fish on the end of my line today as well, right in your face. Ha ha ha. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Great pic and nice catch


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you catch that fish at "small creek"?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Did you catch that fish at "small creek"?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Looks like it to me 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hell it looks like the Colorado River!!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Believe it or not, it was 5 minutes from my house in Painesville Twp. It looks a lot worse than it was. I got down almost on a knee to get in the picture, to capture the moving water. It looks like I am standing, but really the water was no more than 12" deep where I am in the picture. My buddy took it, and it just looked unrealistic


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

that picture belongs on a wall somewhere in the house! thats awesome


----------

